# Shop Vac, Screaming Hose Help*



## Thorn495 (Feb 28, 2014)

I thought I _scored_ a 6ft, 1-1/4" pump hose for $1.99.. to use with my shop vac. Looks just like a shop vac hose, but how do you get it to stop screaming!!?? I think the hose is thinner compared to my shop vac hoses and maybe the inside of the hose isn't as soft as the shop vac hoses. Is there anyway to cheat and use this as a shop vac hose without the excess howling/screaming?


----------



## Graeme-retired (Aug 23, 2014)

Thorn495 said:


> I thought I _scored_ a 6ft, 1-1/4" pump hose for $1.99.. to use with my shop vac. Looks just like a shop vac hose, but how do you get it to stop screaming!!?? I think the hose is thinner compared to my shop vac hoses and maybe the inside of the hose isn't as soft as the shop vac hoses. Is there anyway to cheat and use this as a shop vac hose without the excess howling/screaming?


I'm assuming you mean you have a suction hose for a water pump. If that is the case, then the screaming possibly comes down to basic fluid dynamics. The hose is designed to transport a fluid with a density of 1 (by definiton) at a low velocity. You are making it transport a fluid (air) with a much lower density and at a MUCH higher velocity. Yes, it will scream. But if you use it as a water pump suction hose (instead of a shop vacuum suction hose) it will be quiet and happy. Get the correct hose. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

I believe someone else tried the same thing with similar results. I think their hose was able to be stretched a little to get the rings a little further apart and that help quite a bit. You have a simple acoustic issue of ring spacing. Try running it and pull or compress the hose to hear the difference.

Hope that helps. Let us know what you do.

Carl


----------

